# Minor insurance issue



## Christopher Bias (Aug 15, 2017)

Im trying to be a uber driver but i have a minor issue with my insurance
I have state farm and it has my old vehicle which is a 1998 volvo S70 
On the policy,but i traded in my volvo for an 2006 ford 500,and my digital insurance card hasnt updated that has the ford 500 on the policy
And on the app it says take picture of insurance information which i can screenshot my digital insurance card but it has my old vehicle instead of my new vehicle and it would take a few days to update it onto state farm's pocket agent app
Do i have to wait til it's updated to finish registering or just upload a screenshot and make some kind of note???


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

You need the VIN to match. However, State Farm has never taken too long to update the app. If it's been three days, I'd log out of the app and log in again. I've seen the app have the odd cache issue in the past and this seemed to clear it.

Myself, I'd have just asked my agent for a printed temp card all along.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Call statefarm and tell them to email you your new insurance card. They should have it immediately so you have proof of insurance in general, not just for Uber...


----------



## Christopher Bias (Aug 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Call statefarm and tell them to email you your new insurance card. They should have it immediately so you have proof of insurance in general, not just for Uber...


Well,the agent stopped by while i was out and about and left a printed proof of insurance with my new vehicle and VIN can that still work...and im still waiting on registration to be processed as well


----------

